# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή για πτερόροια

## Καρολίνα

Αν μπορούσατε να μου πείτε κι εμένα για τα δικά μου (love birds); βλέπω κάτι πουπουλάκια (μπορώ να πω πως τα βγάζουν μόνα τους, από όσο τα βλέπω δηλαδή που τσουρομαδιούνται  :: )...  είναι φυσιολογικό (εποχής) ή να πάμε πάλι σε γιατρό;

----------


## jk21

ΚΑΡΟΛΙΝΑ ειμαι κατοχος καναρινιων και δεν ειμαι καλος γνωστης των παπαγαλων .Θα σου πουνε καλυτερα παιδια ,που εχουν.Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι εχουν και αυτοι μια πτεροροια ,αλλα δεν υπαρχει το στανταρ του τελους καλοκαιριου οπως τα καναρινια .Οταν ομως γινεται απο τα ιδια και δεν πεφτουν μονα τους ,πρεπει να ψαξεις αλλου τις αιτιες.Αν ηταν σε ενα μοναχικο παπαγαλο ,θα σου ελεγα οτι ισως ειναι ψυχολογικοι οι λογοι ,σε περισσοτερους θα σου πουνε τα παιδια

----------


## lagreco69

> Αν μπορούσατε να μου πείτε κι εμένα για τα δικά μου (love birds); βλέπω κάτι πουπουλάκια (μπορώ να πω πως τα βγάζουν μόνα τους, από όσο τα βλέπω δηλαδή που τσουρομαδιούνται )... είναι φυσιολογικό (εποχής) ή να πάμε πάλι σε γιατρό;



Εαν θυμαμαι καλα θα πρεπει να τα εχεις τα lovebirds σου περιπου 1,5 μηνα τωρα, εχω μερικες ερωτησεις να σου κανω. οταν λες τα βγαζουν μονα τους, δηλαδη καθονται στην πατηθρα και μαδιουνται μονα τους? η μαδαει το ενα το αλλο? ειναι αγριμακια? οταν πλησιαζεις το κλουβι τους τι αντιδραση εχουν? τα πουπουλα που βγαζουν τα βαζουν σε καμια γωνια του κλουβιου η τα πετανε οπου να ειναι? εχει παρατηρησει ταισματα, να καθαριζει το ενα το αλλο? τι καθημερινη συμπεριφορα εχουν μεταξυ τους?

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Εαν θυμαμαι καλα θα πρεπει να τα εχεις τα lovebirds σου περιπου 1,5 μηνα τωρα, εχω μερικες ερωτησεις να σου κανω. οταν λες τα βγαζουν μονα τους, δηλαδη καθονται στην πατηθρα και μαδιουνται μονα τους? η μαδαει το ενα το αλλο? ειναι αγριμακια? οταν πλησιαζεις το κλουβι τους τι αντιδραση εχουν? τα πουπουλα που βγαζουν τα βαζουν σε καμια γωνια του κλουβιου η τα πετανε οπου να ειναι? εχει παρατηρησει ταισματα, να καθαριζει το ενα το αλλο? τι καθημερινη συμπεριφορα εχουν μεταξυ τους?


Καλησπέρα, νομίζω και λιγότερο  :Happy:  

Λοιπόν.. σχετικά με την συμπεριφορά τους όταν πλησιάζω εγώ το κλουβάκι τους, νομίζω έχουν ψιλοηρεμήσει (δεν δείχνουν να με φοβούνται και πολύ πλέον, παρότι όμως δεν έρχονται και κοντά στο χέρι μου). Κάποιες φορές ρίχνουν κανά πέταγμα (και με ακουμπούν τα φτερά, αλλά προτιμώ να μην τα πειράζω (πιέσω για πιάσιμο).

Τους μιλάω και το αντράκι έρχεται κοντά κοντά και με κοιτάζει (η άλλη ακόμη το παίζει δύσκολη, και εν μέρη πιστεύω ότι τον "συγκρατεί" κάπως - όλο κάτι του "λέει" όταν είμαι εκεί! lol)

Πάμε στα φτερά. Που δεν είναι εξωτερικά, αλλά εσωτερικά (πούπουλα). Ναι, κάθονται στην πατήθρα, και "μαδιούνται" (σαν να ψιλο τσιμπιούνται). Όχι δεν έχω προσέξει να τα τοποθετούν σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σημείο στο κλουβί, αντιθέτως τα βρίσκω οπουδήποτε στο δάπεδο (πέφτουν κάτω).
Το κάνουν και μόνα τους.. και μεταξύ τους (το ένα στο άλλο - νομίζω αυτό λέγεται : "καθαρίζονται" ;; :winky:  Επίσης, έχω παρατηρήσει πυκνά συχνά μεταξύ τους ταϊσματα (στόμα-στόμα), αλλά και μερικούς τσακωμούς, τους οποίους ξεκινάει η μαντάμ!

Ακούω την γνώμη σας κύριέ μου :-)

----------


## Καρολίνα

(ξέχασα.... η ποσότητα των πουπουλων είναι... περίπου... καμιά δεκαριά μικρές "φουντιτσες" ημερησίως) - αν έχει σημασία...

----------


## lagreco69

Το να βρισκεις στον πατο καμια δεκαρια πουπουλα την ημερα ειναι πολλα και το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι απλα περνανε την πτερορροια τους. απο συμπεριφορα πως πανε ειναι ενεργητικα? εφοσον χανουν φτερωμα χρειαζονται αμεσα πρωτεινη, φτιαξε τους αυτην την αυγοτροφη Συνταγή ξηρής αυγοτροφής - Αυγόψωμο και να τους δινεις τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου. σουπιοκοκκαλο εχουν? φρουτα, λαχανικα τρωνε?

----------


## Καρολίνα

ενεργητικότατα!!! με φρούτα δεν ασχολούνται, αλλά λαχανικά μασουλάνε κάμποσο. Αύριο σκεφτόμουν να τους βράσω αυγό. Θα κοιτάξω τώρα όμως και την συνταγή που μου έδωσες. (από αυγό - πόσο πρέπει να τρώνε; )

----------


## Καρολίνα

Πήγα εδώ -->  Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)   (ελπίζω να κοιτάζω σωστά)

----------


## lagreco69

> (από αυγό - πόσο πρέπει να τρώνε; )


Δυο φορες την εβδομαδα, στα 15 λεπτα το βρασιμο. θα τους το αφηνεις στο κλουβι 4 ωρες και μετα θα τους το παιρνεις.

----------


## Καρολίνα

οκ με το αυγό. 

Σχετικά με αυγοτροφή ως συνταγή... βρήκα κι αυτή όμως -->   ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους

...τελικά............. ποιά;

(συγνώμη για το πρήξιμο αλλά............)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Δυο φορες την εβδομαδα, στα 15 λεπτα το βρασιμο. θα τους το αφηνεις στο κλουβι 4 ωρες και μετα θα τους το παιρνεις.


Μηπως ειναι υπερβολικο το "4 ωρες"....τωρα τον χειμωνα ?

Θεωρω πως μπορουμε να το αφηνουμε σχεδον ολη την ημερα

----------


## Καρολίνα

Καταλήξτε εσείς οι ειδικοί.. διότι εγω είμαι πιο άσχετη κι από τους άσχετους!!! χεχ

----------


## lagreco69

Για το καλο των πτηνων δεν υπαρχουν πρηξιματα! ενταξει ειναι και αυτη που λες, αλλα αυτη που σου ανεφερα παραπανω ειναι αυτη που δινω και στα δικα μου τα lovebirds και τα καλυπτει μια χαρα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Καταλήξτε εσείς οι ειδικοί.. διότι εγω είμαι πιο άσχετη κι από τους άσχετους!!! χεχ


Δεν υπαρχουν "ειδικοι"

Καθε μερα ...ολοι μαθαινουμε.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Για το καλο των πτηνων δεν υπαρχουν πρηξιματα! ενταξει ειναι και αυτη που λες, αλλα αυτη που σου ανεφερα παραπανω ειναι αυτη που δινω και στα δικα μου τα lovebirds και τα καλυπτει μια χαρα.



Εντάξει λοιπόν. Αύριο πάω για τα υλικά (καιρός τους να δοκιμάσουν και τη μαγειρική μου χεχ!).. Να υποθέσω πως ή αυγό ή την συνταγή; όχι παράλληλα δηλαδή;

----------


## lagreco69

> Μηπως ειναι υπερβολικο το "4 ωρες"....τωρα τον χειμωνα ?
> 
> Θεωρω πως μπορουμε να το αφηνουμε σχεδον ολη την ημερα


Βασιλη Καλα ειναι 4 ωρες, οι παπαγαλοι σε αυτο το διαστημα εχουν τον χρονο να φανε οσο θελησουν.

----------


## lagreco69

> Εντάξει λοιπόν. Αύριο πάω για τα υλικά (καιρός τους να δοκιμάσουν και τη μαγειρική μου χεχ!).. Να υποθέσω πως ή αυγό ή την συνταγή; όχι παράλληλα δηλαδή;


Ναι Καρολινα η το ενα η το αλλο.

----------


## Καρολίνα

Οκ, έκλεισε! (και ξέχασα να απαντήσω για το σουπιοκόκκαλο) Ναι έχουν, αλλά ούτε του δίνουν σημασία!

----------


## lagreco69

> Οκ, έκλεισε! (και ξέχασα να απαντήσω για το σουπιοκόκκαλο) Ναι έχουν, αλλά ούτε του δίνουν σημασία!


Με εναν παλιο τριφτη θα τους τριβεις λιγο μεσα στην αυγοτροφη τους και στην τροφη τους και σιγα σιγα θα μαθουν να το τρωνε.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Με εναν παλιο τριφτη θα τους τριβεις λιγο μεσα στην αυγοτροφη τους και στην τροφη τους και σιγα σιγα θα μαθουν να το τρωνε.



 :Sign0027:

----------


## Καρολίνα

Επέστρεψα λοιπόν με τα υλικά για την αυγοτροφή-κέικ* (μόνο στο λάδι είχα ένα θέμα : βρήκα μόνο σησαμέλαιο)... καθώς και κάτι άλλα που είδα στο s/m και τα αναφέρω αναλυτικά να μου πείτε αν πρέπει ή όχι να τα δώσω (κι αν ναι με τί τρόπο).



* Μέχρι αύριο που λέω να το φτιάξω τους έδωσα αυγουλάκι (έπεσαν με τα μούτρα)


Καταρχήν τους πήρα γλυκοπατάτες, κόκκινες πιπεριές φλωρίνης (και φυσικά το μαρουλάκι τους). Επίσης πήρα σπόρους καλαμποκιού (φαντάζομαι.. αυτό θα πρέπει να βράσει;...) και.. σουσάμι. Πορτοκαλάκια, μανταρινάκια και μήλα.. αυτά αγοράσθηκαν διότι διάβασα κάπου πως ανήκουν στα "επιτρεπόμενα είδη διατροφής". (περιμένω επιβεβαίωση).

Παράλληλα με τα παραπάνω είπα να ρίξω στο "καλάθι της νοικοκυράς" (αφού διάβαζα ένα ένα τα συστατικά.. κι από όσα μπορούσα να θυμάμαι εκείνη τη στιγμή) και τα κάτωθι :

1) Weetabix Original (95% σιτάρι ολικής αλέσεως, εκχύλισμα βύνης κριθαριού, ζάχαρη, αλάτι, νιασίνη, σίδηρο, ριφοβλαβίνη (Β2), θειαμίνη (Β1) και φολικό οξύ)
2) Nature Valley Crunchy "Oats & Honey"  - μπάρες μούσλι με μέλι (νιφάδες βρώμης ολικής αλέσεως 56%, ζάχαρη, αλάτι, μέλι (2%), ηλιέλαιο, σιρόπι καστανής ζάχαρης, γαλακτωματοποιητής : λεκιθίνη ηλιελαίου, διογκωτισκό μέσο : διττανθρακικό νάτριο. Επίσης περιέχει γλουτένη βρώμης και ίχνη από αμύγδαλο, φουντούκι και συστατικά σόγιας)
3) Τραγανές νιφάδες δημητριακών (Muesli) με αποξηραμένα φρούτα (νιφάδες σίκαλης, βρώμης και καλαμποκιού και αποξηραμένα φρούτα (σταφίδα και μπανάνα)
4) Το γνωστό Quaker
5) Καστανό ρύζι (διάβασα πως επιτρέπεται)



(Επίσης "πρόσεξα" και μία τροφή για παπαγάλους που κατά έναν περίεργο τρόπο δεν πρόσεξα να έχει μέσα εκείνα τα "μαύρα κακά πραγματάκια"! --> ρούψεν, μα ούτε όμως και ηλιόσπορο. Σκέφτομαι μήπως βάσει αυτής προσθέσω ότι επιπλέον χρειάζεται... ; λέει πως περιέχει : Σπόρους καναρινιών - πλούσιοι σε πρωτεϊνη, κόκκινο κεχρί, λευκό κεχρί, κίτρινο κεχρί και βρώμη)
Είμαι "όλη αυτιά"

----------


## jk21

ΚΑΡΟΛΙΝΑ υποθετω πως δεν πηρες τα παραπανω για πουλια .... δεν θα κολλησω στην ζαχαρη ,γιατι απο αυτην εχουν και πολλα σκευασματα του εμποριου (κακως ) για πτηνα ... αλλα σχεδον ολα εχουν αλατι ... 

σαν σνακ θα μπορουσες να τα δινεις ,οχι σαν βασικη διατροφη 

για καποια αυγοτροφη που λεγατε με το Δημητρη οτι θα φτιαξεις ,τι υλικα πηρες;

----------


## Καρολίνα

Και βέβαια ΟΧΙ ως βασική διατροφή!

Αλεύρι ολικής (για 500γρ)
αυγά (3)
μέλι (1 κουτ.)
λάδι (που λέω βρήκα μόνο σησαμέλαιο ενώ γράφει μίγμα σησαμέλαιου και σιτέλαιου) - για 70ml 
baking powder (2 κουτ.)
ρίγανι (1 κουτ.)

----------


## Καρολίνα

το quaker, καλαμπόκι, γλυκοπατάτα κτλ κτλ (εκτός των συσκευασμένων εννοώ) .. έχουν πρόβλημα;

----------


## Καρολίνα

(υγ. απο όσο τα ξανακοιτάω.. μόνο τα 1 + 2 περιέχουν αλάτι.......) 1 
Τέλος πάντων, εάν ΔΕΝ επιτρέπεται ούτε τα υπόλοιπα ΣΑΦΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ θα τους τα δώσω

----------


## jk21

> το quaker, καλαμπόκι, γλυκοπατάτα κτλ κτλ (εκτός των συσκευασμένων εννοώ) .. έχουν πρόβλημα;


οχι σαφως μπορεις να δινεις .καλαμποκι αν δεν ειναι ο ξηρος σπορος ,αλλα το κατεψυγμενο ή χλωρο πανω σε << ροκα >> μπορεις να δινεις και ωμο 

τα αλλα μονο σαν σνακ .οχι συχνα 

στην αυγοτροφη κανει και το σησαμελαιο ,αλλα και απλο ελαιολαδο ειναι οκ αν βαλεις 

θα σου ελεγα ομως αν δεν εχεις αγορασει το αλευρι ,να αλλαξεις τη συνταγη ως εξης

300 γρ αλευρι σιτου σκληρο χωριατικο 
200γρ αλευρι βρωμης (απο καταστημα βιολογικων ) ή αν δεν βρισκεις (αλλα θα σου ερθει πιο ακριβο )  200 γρ τριμμενο κουακερ

ριγανη να βαζεις στο τριμμενο αυγοψωμο μετα το ψησιμο καλυτερα .1 κουταλι του γλ σε 100γρ τροφης

----------


## Καρολίνα

το καλαμπόκι είναι σε σακουλάκι (αυτό είναι ξηρός :winky: . Το αλεύρι το πήρα, αλλά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να αλλάξω τη συνταγή! 

Ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωωω 

(και μή με βρίζετε  :sad:  προσπαθώ να τα έχω χαρούμενα όσο κι αν κάνω γκάφες!.. 1η φορά παπαγαλομαμά είμαι ντες)  :Confused0013:

----------


## jk21

Ποιος σε εβρισε Καρολινα; που το ειδες ;εγω σεβομαι ολα τα μελη !!!! 

βαλε εστω 300 ολικης σιτου και 200 γρ βρωμης ,για να σου χρησιμευσει και αυτο .απλα επειδη της βρωμης ειναι ετσι και αλλιως και αυτο ολικης ,προτεινω το σιτου να ειναι το σκληρο τυπου χωριατικο ,για να ειναι λιγο πιο ελαφρυ και να φουσκωνει πιο ευκολα το μιγμα .αν βαλεις να ειναι ολο ολικης βαλε λιγο παραπανω baking ή αν εχεις 1 κουτ του γλ σοδα μαγειρικης

----------


## Καρολίνα

(από μέσα σας εννοώ  :: )

έχω και σόδα μαγειρικής! (ας είναι καλά.. η μανούλα) χεχε

----------


## Καρολίνα

Έχω νέα για την αυγοτροφή Νο.1 (την άλλη την.. καλή - με τα 2 αλεύρια - θα τους την φτιάξω αύριο)..... και.. λες κι έπεσε περονόσπορος! επιστρέφω σπίτι.. και βρήκα "ψίχουλα".. κοιτάζω στον πάτο του κλουβιού.. υπήρχε λίγη ποσότητα βέβαια αλλά........ Ειναί νορμάλ να μασουλήσουν τόσο πολύ; (σχεδόν ολόκληρη μία αυγουλίερα!)

----------


## jk21

αν τους αρεσει απολυτα λογικο και αναμενομενο για μενα .απλα στην πορεια να δινεις ελεγχομενα σαν συμπληρωμα στους σπορους και οχι σε ανεξελεγκτη ποσοτητα

----------


## Καρολίνα

Λεω στην επόμενη (σήμερα) να βάλω και λιγουλάκι σουσαμάκι. Τι λες;

----------


## jk21

<< λιγουλακι >> αν τα εχεις μεσα ,αρκετουτσικο αν τα ειχες εξω στην παγωνια .σε θερμοκρασιες πλησιον του μηδενος ,κανουμε και καμμια παρεκλιση .ειναι αναγκαια  (ευκαριας δοθεισης το ειπα ,αν και δεν σε αφορα αμεσα )

----------


## Καρολίνα

> << λιγουλακι >> αν τα εχεις μεσα ,αρκετουτσικο αν τα ειχες εξω στην παγωνια .σε θερμοκρασιες πλησιον του μηδενος ,κανουμε και καμμια παρεκλιση .ειναι αναγκαια  (ευκαριας δοθεισης το ειπα ,αν και δεν σε αφορα αμεσα )


ευχαριστώ (αύριο θα γίνει τελικά) :-)

----------

